# Getting close!



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Brushed snow off today, buying a sled tomorrow! Can't wait


----------



## PETEE (Dec 24, 2007)

LET IT SNOW!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, I can't wait too. I picked up my newer sled last week and have been chomping at the bit and now looking at those pictures, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Snagged an 04 f7 sno pro today!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

No pics?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Hehe not yet barely had time to pick it up before work


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I have too many lol selling my 99 mxz 440x. Liquid cooled. 3 hours on build

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd sell it too



Hehe j/k


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't get to jacked up, no good riding in are area normally until Jan.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I still have a trailer, heck of a lot closer now


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

04 f7 sno pro


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

04 f7 sno pro


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

limige said:


> 04 f7 sno pro


Nice sled... I was always a Yamaha guy (SRX700). If I ever get back into sledding a F7 will definitely be on my very short list of options. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

limige said:


> Snagged an 04 f7 sno pro today!


Damn i had a bunch of parts for an 04 i turned F8. Let me know if you need any equipment still have a bunch of Cat gear all top of the line stuff.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol no kidding


----------

